# Risse im Haus



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Aug. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe im Häuslein Risse, die ich zuschmiere und fertig. Bei der nächsten Jahrhundertflut mache ich das wieder. stören mich nicht allzusehr.

Aber: über der Tür sind Risse und auch die Steine gerissen. Da da kein Träger drine ist, dürfte das keine tragende Funktion haben? 
Ich will die rausmachen, zumal die Tür zu klein ist. 
Wie seht Ihr das, aber es müßten Stürze drin sein, wenn  es was zum tragen gibt? 
 

Ich habe erstmal Hammer und Meißel bei Seite gelegt und überlege, ob ich die frei hängenden Steine einfach raushämmer oder lieber nicht oder Sturz einziehen.
Eigentlich dürfte auf den Steinen nichts liegen, sonst wären die schon runtergekommen?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## laolamia (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

kommt drauf an wie die lastberechnung des daches ist.
generell kann man sagen...es haelt meist so aber wenn was passiert.....
mit einem sturz bist du auf der sicheren seite

gruss marco


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Hallo Marco,

ich denke, das ist die letzte Steinreihe, drüber kommt nix mehr. Außer halt das Dach. 


 

hätte da über viele Jahre Last draufgelegen, wäre das schon runtergekommen? 
Die Risse sind Stetzungsrisse vom Hochwasser.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## laolamia (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

ja aber das dach gibt seine last ja auch weiter.
eigentlich immer im 45 grad winkel.

sicher haellt das ohne das steine runterkommen...aber wenn was passiert schauen die von der versicherung genau.

das meiste eisen im beton ist auch "ueberfluessig" bis es doch mal kracht


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Ja, ich weiß. Aber so wie die Steinreihe da oben drinne hängt, dürfte da nichts tragentes drüber sein. 
Was mich erwarten, wenn ich die Steine rausgenommen habe, weiß ich nicht. Vieleich ist da drüber ein Sturz. 

Ich denke, ich kann die ersteinmal rausnehmen, da die nichts tragen?

 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

So, erledigt. 
daüber sieht es so aus:
 

Es ist eine hängende Reihe Ziegelsteine. 
So, wie ich es sehen konnte ist daüber nichts mehr. 
Da kann wirklich nichts zum tragen drauf lasten.Ich werde die Ziegelsteine heut Abend rausnehmen, da ich mehr Angst habe, dass ich die Steine auf den Kopf bekomme, als das das Dach runterkommt.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich einen Sturz einziehe oder nicht. 
Wenn ich die Steine raus habe hat die Tür oben keine Verbindung mehr. Das ist nicht schlimm (optisch), weil ich da einfach ein Brett draufschraube und fertig. 

Wenn ich es richtig einschätze, haben die Ziegelsteine auch keine wirklich verbindende Funktion zwischen den beiden Wänden. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Carlo (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Hallo Thomas ,

was kommt den über dieser Steinreihe?

Mach doch mal paar Fotos davon.

Ich persönlich würde nen kleinen Betonsturz besorgen (gibt es fertig beim Baustoffhändler) und einsetzen.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

So, wie ich es erspähen konnte ist darüber das Dach. Träger konnte ich nicht sehen. 
Bilder wollte ich machen, aber die Kamera nicht dabei. 
Werd ich heute Abend machen.

Frage ist ja wirklich, ob es den Sturz bedarf, wenn er eigentlich nur die Wände zusammenhält?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## laolamia (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

ja


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Na gut, mach ichs halt so...

Noch eine Fräge:

Ich muß den Boden Ausgleichen. 
Brauche ich unbedingt Ausgleichsmasse? 
Eigentlich kann ich auch Beton recht flüssig anrühren und draufkippen. 
Hintergrund: 1,50 Euro pro Sack zu 25,00 Euro Pro Sack.

Da der Boden sehr uneben ist, brauche ich da einiges. 

Danke
Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derseeberger (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Betonestrich ist von der Körnig zu grob zum Spachteln und wenn Du den Beton zu flüssig machst verliert er seine Festigkeit.


----------



## lotta (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Hallo Thomas,
ich würde in jedem Fall einen Fertigsturz einsetzen, das hat schon seine Berechtigung  und ist finanzierbar, danach hast du deine Ruhe.
Den Boden kannst du , falls er schon aus Beton, Stein oder Estrich besteht  auch mit einer Fertigestrichmischung ausgleichen... (aber nicht zu flüssig, vorsicht)
kommt immer darauf an, wieviel cm du ausgleichen musst /willst.
und auch drauf, was darüber geplant ist.(Fliesenbelag, Holzboden Laminat etc).
Unter einen neuen Fliesenbelag, empfehle ich dir aber auf jeden Fall, eine anständige Ausgleichsmasse
Denn,
 sollten sich  darunter unterschiedliche Materialien befinden (Holz, Stein Beton...)
lassen diese sich mit einer Ausgleichsmasse, anständig überbrücken. 
Sonst wirst du dich, über kurz oder lang,
mit unschönen Fliesenrissen auseinandersetzen müssen und das ist dann auf Dauer sehr ärgerlich.
Beim neu Befliesen, kannst du auch mit dem Fliesenkleber einiges an Unebenheiten ausgleichen.
Aber, bevor ich hier nun noch lange weiterspekuliere, wäre es bestimmt sinnvoller, wenn du noch einmal beschreiben könntest, was du tatsächlich genau vorhast.
P.S. Ich arbeite in der Haus und Wohnungsrenovierung
Viel Erfolg


----------



## laolamia (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

beachte immer die mindesdicke!
estrich zu duenn platzt dir ab

oft ist ein neuer bodenaufbau guenstiger


----------



## Boneone (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

hi,

Bin zwar nicht von Fach aber etwas statische Sicherheit kann im Haus doch nicht schaden.
auch wenn die Steine keine tragende Funktion haben bleibt da noch das Eigengewicht
vor allem wenn der Mörtel nicht mehr hält...
(wenn da mal Kinder durchgehen und ein Stein fällt... da würde ich lieber sichern [auch wenn 100% Sicherheit eine teuer verkauft Illusion ist]denke das wäre sinnvoll)
den Sturz könnte man ja auch verblenden oder ???

Ich glaube das der Hohlraum hinter den Ziegeln durchaus seine Funktion hat: Isolation, Feuchtigkeitstransport...

l.g.-alex


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Vielen Dank, dass Ihr mir weiterhelft.
Also, ich will Fliesen. 
Es ist ein unebende Betonboden. (schlecht verteilter Estrich) 
An den Fliesenkleber glaube ich aus, einiges wegzubügeln.

Ich denke im Schnitt eine fast 1 cm Schicht muß da drauf vieleicht (ich kann das schwer einschätzen, da ich nicht weiß, wo es hinläuft...) Aber mit der Wasserwage betrachtet müssen stellenweise größer Stellen ausgeglichen werden.

War gerade auf dem Baumarkt und habe die verbrauchsangaben gelesen. Wenn ich 1 cm zum ausgleichen brauche, dann ist das fast einen Sack je m² * 26 Euro. Das ist mir zu Fett. 

Mit Estrich sieht die ganze Rechnung schon viel freundlicher aus. Dann sind es nur 1,60 den m².
Wenn ich eine 3 cm Schicht aufbringe kostet es auch nur 4,86. 
Dann wird aber der Fußboden zu hoch oder die Decke zu niedrig. 

Wenn das wirklich unbedingt Ausgleichsmasse sein muß, hol ich mir lieber Laminat und Trittschalldämmung. Das gleicht die Hügellandschaft aus und muß dann bei jedem Jahrhundert neu gamacht werden. 

Heißt:
26 Euro eingesparte Ausgleichsspachtel
zu 5 Euro Laminat
alle 100 Jahre Jahrhundertflut
= Der Mehraufwand würde sich in 520 Jahren rechnen.

Scherz, aber es handelt sich um ein Gartenhäuslein. Da wäre mir es das nicht wert.
1cm Estrich auf Beton wäre die einzige Möglichkeit, wenn ich das Fliesen will. 
Dann bräuchte ich alle 100 Jahre nur kurz durchwichen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Nochmal zum nichtvohandenen Sturz:

Ich mache alle Steine weg. somit steht die Wand links und rechts alleine in der Gegend rum. 
Warum da einen Sturz draufmachen? 
Damit er die Mauer links und Rechts zusammenhält?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## laolamia (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

liess dir mal den sinn eines ringankers durch

du machst jetzt aber nicht wegen 40 euro so einen wind oder....


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Doch, weil der qm soviel kostet. 40euro x 30 qm ist zu Fett fürs Häuslein.


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Hi Thomas
Wenn ich das Datenblatt richtig gelesen hab kommst du mit so ein 25 kg Sack für ca 35 € so ca 15m² weit  ! Ergo 2 Säcke = 70 € ! Oder ? 
siehe [URL="http://www.gayk-baumarkt.de/Bilder/Fotos/PCI/PCI_Nivelliermasse.pdf"]hier ![/URL]


----------



## lotta (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*



> Mit Estrich sieht die ganze Rechnung schon viel freundlicher aus. Dann sind es nur 1,60 den m².
> Wenn ich eine 3 cm Schicht aufbringe kostet es auch nur 4,86.
> Dann wird aber der Fußboden zu hoch oder die Decke zu niedrig.


Dann nimm aber nur keinen Estrich zum Ausgleichen,der hält nicht in dünner Schicht...
Und wenn dir die Ausgleichsmasse, zu teuer ist...
Dann bist du mit Trittschalldämmung und Laminat sicher auf der guten Seite ,
schneller verlegt , sauberer und stressfreier
Ich drück dir die Daumen

P.S. Ringanker, Sturz o.ä. wäre trotzdem ratsam!
Lies dich doch im Net noch mal schlau, wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Schön wäre es Andre, die Angebe ist für eine 1mm Schicht Bei 1cm alles mal 10. Ring hab ich eingesehen.


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

...wie wäre es mit Trockenestrich und Ausgleichschüttung? ...da gibt es auch verschiedene Anbieter und Beschreibungen...bei der Fa. mit dem Panzerstahlhammer gibt es auch ein Video dazu...


----------



## einfachichKO (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Estrich muß eine Mindestdicke von 5 Cm haben...

Mit Fliesenkleber kann man NICHTS an unebenheiten ausgleichen, da dieser mit der Zahnspachtel aufgezogen wird, Voraussetzung hierfür ist ein vollständig Planebener Untergrund.
Es sei denn Du verlegst mit Mittelbettmörtel, geht ca. bis 2 cm Mörtel.
Dann kommt Dickbett mit normalem Zementmrtel ab 2 cm.

Trockenestrich ebenfalls mindestdicke 5 cm ( min. 3 cm Schüttung + min 2 cm Estrichelemente) da sonst keine ausreichende Standsicherheit.

Aber bitte beachten...
Nichts kommt uns teuerer wie billiges bauen...


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Ich muss mich da mal einschalten. 

Der Preis für die Ausgleichsmasse erscheint mir hoch. 
So etwas kauft man beim Baustoffhandel meist günstiger als im Baumarkt. 

25 Kg reichen meist so für ca. 5 qm bei 3 mm Schichtdicke und kosten unter 20 Euro 

Laminat für 5 Euro ... da lass die Finger von ! Leg noch mal das selbe drauf und es fängt an beim Verlegen Spaß zu machen. 
Auch für Laminat muss der Untergrund eben sein ! 
...---> Keine Alternative 

Wer billig macht macht doppelt... geb lieber einmal nen bisschen mehr aus, als Dich später zu ärgern. 

Zum Sturz: Ich würd in jedem Fall nen einfachen Sturz über die Tür machen und wenn der nur aus nem Stück Balken besteht ! Allerdings sind auch die Fertigstürze im Baumarkt sehr preiswert zu bekommen, ist für mich eigentlich keine Frage ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Hi Wuzzel, auch schön von Dir wieder zu lesen. Ich habe einen Fisch im Teich, den die Vorbesitzer nicht eingesetzt haben. Ihre sind geflohen. Ich hab nen Bohrhammer in einer Plastekiste, den die Vorbesitzer noch nie gesehen haben. Heißt Gärtchen ist im Überflutungsgebiet. Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder ganz billig und alle Jahre wieder oder perfekt und richtig teuer. Ich weiss weder wann die nächste Flut kommt noch in welchem Garten mein Laminat landet. Welche Fische ich im Teich habe kann ich auch nicht vorhersagen. Aber trotzdem richtig schön hier. Grüsse Thomas


----------



## andreas w. (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Räusper,  wenn ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben darf:

Thema Sturz: ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Sturz, fertig oder selbst betoniert, über der Tür einbauen. Wichtig: Auflagen links & rechts jeweils mindestens Wandstärke. Nicht unwichtig: Decken beidseitig der Tür mit Spriesen und Kanthölzern unterfangen - nimmt der Decke die Last während des Eimauerns.

Thema Boden ausgleich: im Regelfall nimmt man - und so mach ich´s als Fliesenleger auch, Nivellierausgleichmasse (selbst verlaufend, ist klar). Je billiger sie ist, desto schlechter verläuft sie, also das Zeugs um die 25 Öhre kannste auch in die Tonne schütten. Gaaanz wichtig: wenn Du die Masse ausgeschüttet hast, sofort mit einer großen Zahnkelle (>10er Zahnung) hinterher und die Spachtelmasse grob verteilen sonst Alpenvorland im Zimmer  . Wenn alles raus ist, mit einer Stachelwalze entlüften.
Alternativ und wenn Zeit keine Rolle spielt, kannste auch Estrichmörtel nehmen und den mit Fliesenkleber als Haftbrücke "einbauen", Dann brauchste (fast) keine Mindestschichtdicke. Also, Boden grundieren, Fliesenkleber anrühren und mit einer 6-er oder 8-er Zahnung aufziehen wie beim Fliesen legen und solange noch frisch, den Estrichmörtel drauf schütten, verteilen und mit der langen Wasserwaage abziehen (und mit dem Reibebrett abreiben).
Funktioniert ganz sicher, hab ich auch schon öfters gemacht, auch draußen. Hält immer noch 

So, mach mal und viel Spaß dabei.Solche Arbeit macht sich immer zu zweit besser und schneller.

Vollgas - Andreas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*

Hi Andreas,

danke für Deinen Senf.

Den Sturz mache ich. 

Danke für den Tip mit dem Fußboden. 
Klingt wirklich gut und Zeit habe ich im Moment.
Ich habe die Innenarbeiten gerade eingestellt, weil ich noch nicht weiß, was ich eigentlich mache.

Du meinst auf den nassen Fließenkleber Estrich drauf, das sich der Estrich und der Kleber miteinander verbindet?

Mit der Wasserwaage abziehen und verrieben und auch noch so, das dass am Ende gerade wird ist für mich Ungeübten sicher das größte Problem. 

Gerader als jetzt bekomm ich es alle mal hin.

Danke für den Tipp

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## andreas w. (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Risse im Haus*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> danke für Deinen Senf.
> 
> ...



... und los.


----------

